# Cardstock sale at Michaels



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you use cardstock for wrapping soaps, Michaels, at least the one near me, had the packages of 50 sheets, normally $3.99 each, on sale today, buy one, get one for 1 cent.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Oooh, and I just bought a ream on amazon for a whole lot more than that. Bummer.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

To those of you who wrap their soaps in paper. Do you pre cut your papers at one time, or do you buy precut paper? Does anyone successfuly use Kraft paper? Do you find it better than shrink wrap? Is it quicker? 
Im forever searching, I like shrink wrap bc it shows off the colors, but after a few weeks it loosens up and looks sloppy, I prefer not to display naked soap. I read that cigar bands get loose as soap dries out, ready made boxes are too expensive, Im considering cigar bands where only the ends are exposed. ANy comments would be appreciated. Dorit


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I cut all my own paper. I buy the 180 sheet scrap book packs when they are on sale. I cut my sheets so they are 5x7 (of course it will depend on your soap size what you need). I can wrap 3 soaps with one sheet of 12x12 paper. I recently wrapped a custom batch of soap with kraft paper. I bought a big roll of it at Walmart. . I cut the roll up using a quilting cutting mat, BIG ruler and rotary cutter. While I absolutely loved the look the kraft paper is an oil magnet. When I was cutting the paper I had to throw some out because they picked up oil spots. There was no hiding it on that kraft paper! I thought I had cleaned off my table really well, but evidently not. I continued to wrap my custom batch but I was really paranoid about the wrapper picking up oil spots because they show so easily.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Heather, I also like Kraft paper, is it the soap that causes the oils spots or something on your table? Sam's has these wax like papers that you pull out of a dispenser, maybe used to reach for bagels and dohnuts, I thought to wrap in this first then Kraft paper, but then again so labor intensive. If I could find a waxed Kraft paper that would be perfect. But I will check out Michaels on line, the nearest one is 45 mi away. Dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Check out Sam's Wholesale online, they might have some.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I wrapped several bars in wax paper I tore off a roll and some Kraft paper I had. I like it but I don't think my customers will, I think thye want to see the soap. Also, being so new to this game I want to make sure they see what they are getting. So short of clear boxes I guess I need to quit searching and stick with shrink wrap. If I have the soap fornso long that the wrap is morphing then its time to put it on a sale table, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Dorit, have you tried the poly bags from U-line? They are soooooo easy. I punch 4 holes across the end of the bag. I can punch 10 bags at a time with a hand held hole punch. Then you just slide the soap in with a label and twist tie it. People can *sniff* it through the end with the holes, it keeps hands off the soap and you can see the soap. Very affordable also.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Ive been hesitant to use bags w/ twist ties bc of stacking without smooshing the gathered top?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure I understand. ? You mean smooshing the end of the bag with the twist tie? I slide my soaps in so that end of the bag is at the end of my soap, so it's out to the side when the soap is stacked.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine I put into the bags. I then twist tie the top and add a tag to it. So far no problem with smooshing.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Faye Farms said:


> I cut all my own paper. I buy the 180 sheet scrap book packs when they are on sale. I cut my sheets so they are 5x7 (of course it will depend on your soap size what you need). I can wrap 3 soaps with one sheet of 12x12 paper. I recently wrapped a custom batch of soap with kraft paper. I bought a big roll of it at Walmart. . I cut the roll up using a quilting cutting mat, BIG ruler and rotary cutter. While I absolutely loved the look the kraft paper is an oil magnet. When I was cutting the paper I had to throw some out because they picked up oil spots. There was no hiding it on that kraft paper! I thought I had cleaned off my table really well, but evidently not. I continued to wrap my custom batch but I was really paranoid about the wrapper picking up oil spots because they show so easily.


I have started buying the higher percentage alcohol at Walmart and putting it in a spray bottle with a hot pink nozzle. (so I know what it is) When we make bread, I clean the counter and spray with alcohol. I think this would also get rid of the oil residue. (It probably is not too good for my counter though.)


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I planned to enjoy the hurricane catching up on my reading, but realized I needed to wrap. I wrapped all day and into the night. I think wraping is taking longer than anything else. I tried wrapping in paper and love the way it looks. My only concern with wrapping opaque is that if the sample that is out doesnt look exactly like the bar they are getting, maybe a tad shorter, or missed the bright swirl they will be dissapointed. Have any of you who do wrap the actual and set out samples find that this is an issue? Dorit


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I set out sample bars. All of our bars are the same size so that is not an issue. I have never had anyone mention anything about a swirl.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Im so glad to hear it. There is a wonderful site soapmaking101.com, a must watch, where she does a section on packaging. Its very nice, white glossy paper with 2 ribbon and a seal. very elegant. But since I am using my own goat milk I want to market more of a country theme so I will use Kraft paper. Thanks to all who chimed in. Dorit


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I set out a sample bar to see and the rest are fully wrapped. I have never had anyone complain about their soap not looking exactly like the sample.


----------

